# Homegrown Jihad, Jesup, Ga



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 13, 2009)

My mom sent me this disturbing video, not sure if any of you guys have seen it but we might be fighting for our own land. LOAD YOUR GUNS MEN!!! WE GOT A TERRORIST CAMP IN JESUP , GEORGIA .

WATCH VIDEO BELOW
<embed type='application/x-shockwave-flash' src='http://foxnews1.a.mms.mavenapps.net/mms/rt/1/site/foxnews1-foxnews-pub01-live/current/videolandingpage/fncLargePlayer/client/embedded/embedded.swf' id='mediumFlashEmbedded' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' bgcolor='#000000' allowScriptAccess='always' allowFullScreen='true' quality='high' name='undefined' play='false' scale='noscale' menu='false' salign='LT' scriptAccess='always' wmode='false' height='275' width='305' flashvars='playerId=videolandingpage&playerTemplateId=fncLargePlayer&categoryTitle=&referralObject=3625333&referralPlaylistId=playlist' />


----------



## StikR (Mar 14, 2009)

unreal.  I'm free tomorrow after church.  Anyone wanna go shut it down?


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 14, 2009)

they are kin too the prez. !!!    sooo ....... they were invited just like the palistinians  and all the other terrorists !! 

even if they are insane and are plotting against us in so many ways ......


----------



## StikR (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone know where the Jesup, GA terrorist training camp is?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2009)

You boys need to visit the political forum occasionally, we've run this one up the flag pole a couple of times and even posted a list of all of the Mosque in Ga.

Between the Chinese buying up all of the real estate and the muslims buying land for training we're not going to have anywhere to hunt soon.

Better get your safe rooms ready, it's gonna get ugly in the next 4 years.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 14, 2009)

Georgia has been invaded by the enemy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Georgia has been invaded by the enemy.


 
It's not just Georgia.......Google "Jihad in (insert state name here) 
and you can find that the entire country has been saturated, except for maybe Montana.

http://littlegreenfootballs.com/article/3591_jihad_in_alabama


----------



## StikR (Mar 14, 2009)

found this...

http://constantinopleagain.blogspot.com/2007/03/aliville-odum-ga-meet-your-neighbors.html


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 14, 2009)

StikR said:


> found this...
> 
> http://constantinopleagain.blogspot.com/2007/03/aliville-odum-ga-meet-your-neighbors.html



Very interesting.  Can't believe the Wayne County folks have not done something about this.


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 14, 2009)

This is terrible...I just watched the video and I can not believe this is going on and we can't do a thing about it......that's crap!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 14, 2009)

There is also one in Commerce, about 7 miles from my house.  I see the women occasionally in Walmart and occasionally them men.  For now they keep to themselves and I hope they keep it that way.  They are rather rude though.

They are called “Soldiers of Allah” or “Jamaat ul-Fuqra”.  Some of their most active camps are:

- Trout Creek Pass, Colorado (over 100 acres)
- Red House Virginia (over 120 Acres)
- Mecca Circle, Wayne County, GA
- Islamber, NY (considered their headquarters)
- Holy Islamville, SC (another huge compound and extremely active)
- Baladullah, CA (Huge and also extremely active)
- A new one PA (Wayne County)
- Fairfax, VA
- York, SC
- Hancock, NY
- Deposit, NY
- Springfield, MA
- Philadelphia, PA
- Hyattsville, MD
- Bethany, WV
- Meherrin, VA
- Dover, TN
- Commerce, GA
- Jessup, GA
- Marion, AL
- Talhina, OK
- Houston, TX
- Coldwater, MI
- Buena Vista, CO
- Oak Hill, CA
- Onalska, WA


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 14, 2009)

Lets go shut it down.  Back in the day we had a few organizations that would have "turned the power off".


----------



## irocz2u (Mar 14, 2009)

sounds  like a  good  place to  send  are  snipers  for  real  life   traning  taking  the  camps  out


----------



## LLove (Mar 14, 2009)

See LL.

See LL be quiet.



Gooooooood LL.


----------



## StikR (Mar 14, 2009)

What would happen if 50 or so of us exercised our 1st and 2nd amendment rights just outside their camp?  Think it would make the news?  Would it do any good?  This crap needs to be exposed and extinguished.


----------



## tcward (Mar 14, 2009)

StikR said:


> What would happen if 50 or so of us exercised our 1st and 2nd amendment rights just outside their camp?  Think it would make the news?  Would it do any good?  This crap needs to be exposed and extinguished.



I'm ready! Let's do it boys!


----------



## CarMan (May 1, 2013)

The video is gone. Anyone have a link to it? Im just hearing of this and wanted to do some research.....


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 1, 2013)

found this discussion on Topix:

http://www.topix.com/forum/city/odum-ga/TS1GF42KDUPJFSMQD


----------



## stringmusic (May 1, 2013)

Georgiaboy got banned for askin' bout tha Jihad.....


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 1, 2013)

America..biggest "sucker" on the planet, bar none.
Evil folk take advantage of our ample freedoms + diversity to plot against us...to take away our freedoms + diversity.
They couldn't get away with setting up training camps in 90 percent of the rest of the non-muslim nations, but they know they are legally protected here. As our nation becomes even further "left of center" over the next few years, expect these things to escalate. We may just "nice guy" ourselves right out of existence.


----------



## CarMan (May 1, 2013)

Amen to that. Kick God out of everything. Make people responsible for nothing, and wonder why we're in the shape we are. We wont be around much longer going down the road we're on.


----------



## 99Tarbox (May 1, 2013)

How Ironic, this is up on Fox news now!

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/0...-organization-30m-suit-vows-to-put-leader-on/


----------



## Luke0927 (May 1, 2013)

I'd like to read up on the Chinese buying up a lot of south GA anyone got anything on it?


----------



## Studawg170 (May 2, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> I'd like to read up on the Chinese buying up a lot of south GA anyone got anything on it?



Shoot we cant even get a decent chinese resturant down here


----------



## jcinpc (May 2, 2013)

not just in Ga. they acquired 82,000 in Texas recently

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2013/02/03/china-co-buys-texas-oil-gas-field/


----------



## egomaniac247 (May 3, 2013)

Sadly, it's nothing new.  It's a side effect of living in the land of the free....

There were nazi sympathizing pockets in the USA during WW2 as well.


----------



## Redbow (May 3, 2013)

CarMan said:


> Amen to that. Kick God out of everything. Make people responsible for nothing, and wonder why we're in the shape we are. We wont be around much longer going down the road we're on.



Sad but true CarMan, I agree with your post..It seems we have quite a few Politicians who are actively working to finish off the America we once knew and loved..


----------



## Palmetto (May 3, 2013)

I have been reading about these camps for years. Remember Musa Smith's dad?

My question is if they are here and if they are training what are they training for?

We have seen no suicide bombers or bombs in general with the exception of Boston. And I haven't read anything about the Boston bombers being trained domestically?

So if we believe these camps exist what are they waiting for?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 3, 2013)

There are 3 in Ga and ain't no good old boys gonna shut the one's  i am talking about down. Nothing short of a airstrike is gonna work w/o massive loss of life. Heavily armed well trained and disciplined. They just waiting.


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> America..biggest "sucker" on the planet, bar none.
> Evil folk take advantage of our ample freedoms + diversity to plot against us...to take away our freedoms + diversity.
> They couldn't get away with setting up training camps in 90 percent of the rest of the non-muslim nations, but they know they are legally protected here. As our nation becomes even further "left of center" over the next few years, expect these things to escalate. We may just "nice guy" ourselves right out of existence.


Ah, but we must be politically correct!


egomaniac247 said:


> Sadly, it's nothing new.  It's a side effect of living in the land of the free....
> 
> There were nazi sympathizing pockets in the USA during WW2 as well.


True.

"Lindsey's Granpaw"..... What can we do?


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2013)

Seal team 6 !


----------



## elfiii (May 3, 2013)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> There are 3 in Ga and ain't no good old boys gonna shut the one's  i am talking about down. Nothing short of a airstrike is gonna work w/o massive loss of life. Heavily armed well trained and disciplined. They just waiting.



Snort.

As long as they stay inside their camp.


----------



## zedex (May 3, 2013)

Some folks to need to hold an "outdoor Christian Service" across the street from them and Have a pork BBQ afterwards just to see the reaction.


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2013)

Does this bother anybody? We are allowing  these training camps to train jihadists to poison our food and water, and (gasp!) shut down our internet, and nobody cares?
All the gas pumps and motel rooms are owned by this huge family, last name of "Patel."But nobody cares.......not even our "leaders" in the white house? Really?

In the words of one of our administrators: "Holy cow!"


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 3, 2013)

Dave for something to be done it would have to come from the Attorney Generals office. After Waco not a prayer of that happening. Kornesh had broke way more laws that they have YET.
So basically you have to wait on them to move 1st . When they do it ain't gonna be pretty.
What some people don't seem to realize is that there are some really bad people here in our midst that want to cause us a lot of harm and they will on their timetable not ours. Every person who slipped across that border ain't a worker looking for a better life .


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2013)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Dave for something to be done it would have to come from the Attorney Generals office. After Waco not a prayer of that happening. Kornesh had broke way more laws that they have YET.
> So basically you have to wait on them to move 1st . When they do it ain't gonna be pretty.
> What some people don't seem to realize is that there are some really bad people here in our midst that want to cause us a lot of harm and they will on their timetable not ours. Every person who slipped across that border ain't a worker looking for a better life .



I couldn't agree more, Tony.Our own soft-heartedness will be our downfall, and there ain't a dang thing we can do about our clear and present danger, but to hunker down and be ready to fight for ourselves, since our military is not going to be allowed to make any "pre-emptive strikes."

The enemy has already proven back in the 70's that they can bring this country to its knees, simply by shutting off the oil.


----------



## zedex (May 6, 2013)

What is truly scary is that there are millions of them folks coming to all of North America and not one gov't official has questioned why or attempted to slow the flow.

 Here, men are coming in as students for the university training. But, we are talking men of late 20's to early 40's- not fresh graduates-- full grown adults.

 One of my former neighbors used to be a "host family" and they would always have 7 or 8 "students" that never went to school. Instead, they stayed drunk and after a few weeks, they would disappear never to return. The place that found these "students" would send more the very next day. In all, within two years, probably 200 of these students came and disappeared. 

The host family never reported them missing, they'd just call the importer and have them send in new ones. None spoke a word of English.

 It is plain to see that they were importing terrorists and they were going to training camps- most likely up north from here and deep in the mountains. Another neighbor called immigration about this and she was told that there isn't any manpower to go out and find these "lost students". Basically, the gov't just shunned the issue.

 One day, all of this is going to come back and bite all of us in a very painful way.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2013)

This invasion has been going on for a long time, and it's far too late to do anything about it - not that our government _would_ do anything about it.Is our government so busy grabbing money that they're blind to what's going on? Or are they deliberately allowing the invasion to continue? Is this why immigration reform is not happening, and our second amendment rights are being threatened? 

I'm just a dumb cracker, but it's not rocket science.
We are in BIG trouble, and nobody seems concerned.


----------

